# USA Network now lets you watch past episodes on its iOS app



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

USA Network now lets you watch past episodes on its iOS app

Like many, many (many) other programmers, NBC Universal's USA Network has had its own iOS app, USA Anywhere, for quite some time. However, users have been disappointed with the lack of past episode availability, among other foibles, so USA has just taken the wraps off a new app called Anywhere Plus, available for free on iTunes. You'll now be able to watch all its programs a day after they air and back episodes for certain shows, assuming you're signed up for the network with a cable provider. Even if you're not, selected episodes are now available along with behind-the-scenes clips, interviews and the like. You'll also get a program guide and the usual social network bells and whistles, so if you've been looking to get your Psych or Burn Notice fix on the go, now you can.

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Looks like DirecTV subs are not authorized for this service.


----------

